# Thank you DLtoker



## smokeytimes (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok so I took DLtoker's design for a Carbon filter 

I did some thing a bit different, Rather than use hose clamps I decided to solder the chicken wire (I used 1/2" had it lying around) to the reducers and end caps. I was not able to find the 6" coupler so I took a 6"to 4" and cut the 4" flange off then cut the tin down till I had what would be like the 6" coupler.

Instead of using panty hose (just couldn't bring myself to buy them at the store  )  I used Cheese cloth to wrap the cylinders. It worked out to one cheese cloth per cylinder.

The fit was so tight that I had to use the left over from cutting the 4" flange off of the 6" to 4" reducer to make a handle to remove the 8" cap.

To hold the 8" end cap to the filter I drilled a hole in the 6" end cap.  I used about a 2" piece of all thread and two nuts to lock that to the 6" end cap. Then used a wing nut just under the handle I made to secure the 8" cap to the filter.  I still have not filled it with charcoal but I think it will work to remove the smell from my 100CF room.

Well I was going to post the pictures but apparently the server is to busy for that.


----------



## baggervance (Mar 25, 2009)

If it works as good as it looks you are in great shape .  I was very impresed super neat job.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Apr 7, 2009)

Very  clean and pro...Nice job..Props 2U2  *DLToker*:bolt::bong:


----------



## walter (Apr 7, 2009)

yeah,, looks good


----------



## Real78 (Apr 24, 2009)

smokeytimes said:
			
		

> Ok so I took DLtoker's design for a Carbon filter
> 
> I did some thing a bit different, Rather than use hose clamps I decided to solder the chicken wire (I used 1/2" had it lying around) to the reducers and end caps. I was not able to find the 6" coupler so I took a 6"to 4" and cut the 4" flange off then cut the tin down till I had what would be like the 6" coupler.
> 
> ...



So did it work and how much did it cost you to build????


----------



## smokeytimes (Apr 27, 2009)

I think I spent about $40 for the materials and another $30 on charcoal.

As for how well will it work I don't know as mine are only in there first week in the DWC. With my heat issues I just hoping and praying that I can keep them from going hermie on me.


----------



## skallie (Apr 30, 2009)

Or failing the diy route you could buy whats considered the bestest carbon filter anywhere PHAT FILTER now renamed RHINO FILTER and receiving mine today and after paying out 120.00 squids was like this even though the box was undamaged.
So i phone the supplier and another is on its way already.
Thats what i call service. 
btw 120.00 squids including 2 day delivery is still 25.00 cheaper than my local grow stores:holysheep:  
skallie


----------

